# A Different Kind of Range Report



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Went to the NRA National Indoor Range in Fairfax, VA yesterday and I have to say it is terrific. My old range just burned down, so I've been trying to figure out what to do. So my wife and I went to the NRA yesterday to check it out.

On your 1st visit you take a range/gun safety test and then you're good to go. It's 50 yards, very bright lighting and 15 lanes. You can fire any rifle short of a .50 bmg. You can draw from a holster - strong side on the hip. I was very pleasantly surprised that it is very safe and neat, without being oppressive - in fact the folks running it are very friendly and helpful.

The guy to the left of me was firing the PS90. I was asking about it and he said he had some for sale if I was interested - sorry Shipwreck, I don't need another platform. Later a fellow showed up in the lane on the other side with a M1A. I was telling my wife I had qualified with that gun in basic, although Itrained with the M16. The fellow overheard me and as we were packing up to leave asked if I'd like to fire it. Of course I said yes and put three downrange. He graciously said "I hate it when someone else shoots my gun better than I do." Honestly I did do pretty well - two holes were touching and the 3rd was about 1" out all were about 1" high and 2" left - at 50 yards. I think I'm going to have to get one.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well sounds like you had a great day at the range. With me any time I get to shoot the M1A is a great day. I sure wish we had a range like that here. Good shooting to you and the wife.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Good to hear yo found another place to shoot!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I've poked my head in there - it's a pretty nice range. But, I've been spoiled shooting outdoors (it's not smokey! (except for black powder shoots)), and my club's range is 15 minutes from my house. The NRA HQ and range is about 45 minutes in light traffic.

I like shooting my friends Loaded M1A, it's more accurate than my FAL. If you get one, you won't ever be sorry. But even with gas-operated actions, my shoulder starts to get sore after about 160 rounds of NATO .308 without a jacket or a pad. Some of us just aren't manly men.

Sorry about your range - on the local news it looked like it was quite a fire.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like a fantastic facility!!!!


----------

